# Generosity is a Golden Marketing Tool



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Too many people out there warning us that nothing's free. Last week I emailed Tammy from


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

That is so cute! I totally should start shopping for Norah there, it sounds great! The girls are adorable with their toys and dresses and Tammy sounds so nice! I'm glad you had a positive experience and it sounds like a lovely company!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG is that cute. I love to hear stories like that. It's endearing and smart business sense from her. I'll have to visit their site too. By planting those seeds she's likely to get a lot of flowers to grow.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's one smart business person. When the customer service is all but getting extinct, it is great to hear such stories. That's some real cute stuff for the furkids.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great! Even better is that you were able to refer them to us with such a great experience.

You are such a great photographer... are you going to send those pictures to Tammy? I bet you already have!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How cute is that!!! Posh and Jessie are so cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Send her those photos for her catalog*

You could help her in return as she could use those adorable photos for her catalog. Wow. They are great!
Lind


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree..that third picture is especially fantastic...needs to be in a catalog....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just ordered a carrier from Petflys for Cricket on Saturday! I can't wait to get it...they look so cool! I'll be using it next week when Cricket takes her first vacation to the beach.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim which carrier did you get? I can't wait to see pics of the cutest girl in the world in her new bag! One tip, put her in butt first and "tuck" her head in. I have told to "tuck in" every time and now she does it on her own.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I got the spring puppy love one...I figured she'd match with the brown and white :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable! I can't wait to see the pictures. It will probably take her a bit to get used to being in the carrier, it did for Posh, she even used to run to her crate saying "Uh no. I'm not going in there" when I would get it out. Now she knows "in bag, will travel with MoM!"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Those monkey toys are adorable. Great customer retention strategy. And of course I always love seeing Posh in one of her cute outfits. These new photos of your beautiful girl are wonderful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! She really does know customer service! Posh is adorable as always but I love the monkey's choice of chariot!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Amy, your pictures are adorable. I was also looking at the Spring Puppy Love for Cocotini. which size did you get? I know you've said Posh is small and so is Cocotini,but I don't want to squish her.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, adorable! I will have to check out the company web site, haven't heard of them. As if my two need anything ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> Amy, your pictures are adorable. I was also looking at the Spring Puppy Love for Cocotini. which size did you get? I know you've said Posh is small and so is Cocotini,but I don't want to squish her.


I got the medium for Cricket...and she'll probably have a lot of room in it right now, but I think Cricket will probably be monstrous when she's an adult compared to Posh. She's got whopper paws. Her parents were 10 lbs and 12 lbs, but I think she's going to be bigger than that. Which means she'll outgrow her carrier at some point, and then one of the tzus can have it.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kim, how large is Cricket, now?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just checked out the website - they have the coolest stuff!!! I love the outfits with the dice on them!! My son's graduation party is a casino theme, and we are renting craps, and blackjack tables - wouldnt the dogs look so cute running around in them that day!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> Kim, how large is Cricket, now?


She was 8.5 lbs. at 17 weeks, and she's now almost 20 weeks old, but I haven't weighed her since her last vet visit on 5/10.

Oh, and Laurie, the outfits would be soooo cute! The dice, the "hustler", and even the horseshoe one would be adorable with that theme.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know I would love to get them - but it is just too much to spend when I need 3 of them!! But they are adorable!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy,
Those pictures of the girls are just adorable! Thank you so much for sharing the site with us. I really try to shop from businesses like that. I have looked at their carriers too but just don't really need one or I would have one for sure. I help out with a very small business (there are 3 of us) and we work very hard to do those little things to have the best rep we possibly can.

Laurie, your gang would be sooooooooooooo cute in those outfits, but I can sure understand the price thing for just the one day.

I love monkeys!
Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

how cool is that!? and now..I want a monkey!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Posh is too precious with her little monkey! I think more companies could learn from this woman's example, what great customer service!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on the photos, I do love the one with Jessie the yorkie and the monkey riding on her back. My SIL's idea (yorkie's mommy) of course! Brilliant!

I ordered the small carrier for Posh because I knew she was under ten pounds. I received the carrier before I went to pick her up, because I wanted to make sure I had something I could seatbelt in for the 2 hour ride home. I thought the breeder would think "Oh what a responsible dog mommy I've handed my Posh to." When I got to the breeder's house she asked me if that was Posh's carrier, that it was cute, but that it looked so small.
Well, yeah, it did, but Monkey Boy and Tammy told me it would fit a dog under ten pounds...
We (the breeder and I) tried to shove Posh in the carrier, head first, no dice. She traveled on my lap the whole way home. Not safe, I know, but cuddly! 
I was so depressed that I had ordered too small of a carrier, and of course, taken off every tag. I figured I would have to "gift" it to my "niece" Jessie (the yorkie. ha!). My husband, who's better at spacial perception ( I always tease him that this is a good thing....heeee heeee) was sure she would fit. Indeed, if I put her in butt first it was a perfect fit for her. She couldn't stand up and turn around, but she could turn around-it's a mystery, and there is plenty of room for her to lie down comfortably for a relatively short plane or car ride. We have tested it out on a trip to AZ, and 100 or so car rides and it works well. She is a wee one, only 7 pounds or so....but she is over 16 inches long and about 9 inches at the withers. Obviously, I give her lots of treats and she is not on any sort of "diet" because I would like her to get a little bit "sturdier."
Uff da! I'm longwinded! 
Anyway, I do now have the next size up, aka "medium" and there is a ton of room for her. She can easily stand up and turn around in this carrier. I will take her smaller one on any short plane ride, as I know it fits under the seat. However, I take her on my daily errands in the larger carrier and I buckle it in the back seat in between my human kids booster seats. I feel very good about this mode of car travel for Posh and she doesn't make a peep. I would imagine this carrier will definitely hold the "larger" havs. I think as long as the don't look "squished" they are just fine, as they are lying down and tuning out anyway.
Also, we still use the "butt in first" method as this carrier only opens from the side.
Sorry this is so dang long.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great story Amy!!! and great pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, I hope Cricket fits in that carrier...now that I know the secret (tuck the butt in first...thanks Amy ), maybe she'll actually fit in there for a couple of months.


----------

